# MWFF Viv # 1



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

'Green Solitude'
18x18x24 Zoo Med with foam and concrete rockwork


















Available 10/18/2008 at Mid West Frog Fest at Josh's Frogs table.


----------



## m4dc4t (Jun 28, 2008)

First I want to tell you that I think that your viv looks great, but it is not for me. Also, I want to point out that you probably do not want to go by the poll that you take here either! Remember that this a forum filled with people, like yourself, who love to get their hands dirty. So do not get discouraged, it looks good and there are hundreds of other people that would purchase a viv like this, or any others that you have ready for MWFF!


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted and only said maybe.. only because I have two tanks set up already and am looking for frogs mostly. I love the way it looks and if I needed another one and had the cash (money is a tad tight) I would buy it in a heartbeat! Oh wait.. next friday is payday! Ha.. didn't realize that... bad thing.. uh oh..


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Question did you just add onto the foam background that came with it? Not a bad looking viv and will prolly look very nice once the plants have overtaken it. Look forward to getting a close eyes view of it MWFF.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

The one thing you forgot to mention is price. People can always take it home and tweak with it to there liking. Price would be my only concern.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks awesome Zach. Not sure if I could afford it but I look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats a realy sick viv, but the thing is, wrong way to see if people would buy it. Here you are going to get alot of no's because they don't need one or because they don't have the money etc, or because they like to build them. I bet you would sell it in a heartbeat if its the right place where there are plenty of froggers. Although, I think your best bet would be at a general reptile show not a frog specific as youd be more likely to find people that discover darts there, and want to get into it, then you could sell them frogs, and an entire starter kit.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

being that i am not the least bit handy, and i had enough trouble getting my 20 gallon background done, i would buy this tank..

i think it is great. there are a lot of possibilities as far as planting goes..

great job!


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

the background is great and with a bit of imagination planting could be a lot more interesting, but as with all vivs planting takes time, so imagination is needed when it comes to the plants etc.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good and may look better when it grows in a little more.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

What are those green/white patches on the backround?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

allyn said:


> What are those green/white patches on the backround?


They're supposed to be lichens, I believe.

Looks like an awesome viv!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I wanted to say it looks good too, I voted maybe because I didnt want to say no, but I am a builder myself.... It would have to be pretty spectacular in order for me to actually buy a pre-built tank.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I sold two at a recent show, but it took some time. Mine were more heavily planted and that seemed to help.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

What seems to help sell is price. Individuals are more apt to 'impulse' buy if the price is less than 200. 
It helps to move vivs at shows with a package deal with tank, frogs, flies, etc.......
Adding a few broms also helps to draw attention.

Like the background though.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with Jason on that. $200 seems to be number people like. I just have a hard time making money at that becasue I can't bring myself to building overly simple tanks.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw the viv in person. Looked really good!


----------

